# Do your dogs sleep with their tongues out?



## dantesmom

Dante does this all the time! When he's really out, I'll see just the tip of his tongue sticking out. It's the cutest thing ever.








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## MayzieGSD

Cute! I don't think I've ever seen Mayzie do this.


----------



## Raziel

HAHA! My dog sleeps sometimes with his mouth open a bit. He also snores like crazy!


----------



## aball

one of my gone shepherds used to suck in his sleep like he was still a pup on the teet. even when he was 12 years old! weening issues??? 

i love that little tongue sticking out.


----------



## gsdinms

My girl does the same thing. Frankly, as long as her tongue is I'm not surprised it doesn't hang out all the time.


----------



## lmkersnick

I don't recall seeing any tongues hanging out, but Mitzi used to grind her teeth ALL the time....


----------



## Chicagocanine

Only my terrier mix. I always said it was because his muzzle was so short, his tongue just didn't fit inside his mouth when he was totally relaxed (asleep.) He also had an underbite.
Sometimes he would wake up and his tongue would still be sticking out and it'd be all dry, and I would grab it and say "got your tongue!"










Example of him just after waking up and his tongue still out:










The worst was when he would be asleep with his tongue out and his eyes partly open, and go into REM-- it looked like he was having a seizure or something!


----------



## SunCzarina

My dogs don't sleep







Well they do eventually at night after I fall asleep but in a house with 3 kids 6 and under, if these dogs are sleeping, it's when we're not home!


----------



## Northern GSDs

Jax often does fall asleep with part of her tongue hanging ou but more often than that, she will fall asleep with a toy in her mouth


----------



## torizmojo

My 13yr Aussie, Mojo, is always hanging his tongue out. His front teeth are either worn down or missing, and his tongue is big to begin with.

Here's an annoyed boy, who woke up to the camera flash...


----------



## CherryCola

Soooo cute!!!








Cherry does the exact same thing:









She's done it ever since she was tiny


----------



## dantesmom

Awww, all of your pics are precious!


----------

